# Mississippi River Fishing Report



## MNWalleye (Mar 13, 2004)

Easy limits of Walleyes are being caught on the Mississippi River Pool 4 near Red Wing. Monster Walleye and Saugar are takin in these waters every year! Or if Cat fish are you thing... Check www.fishredwing.com


----------

